# Ca. 1897 Tribune Special Triplet



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 16, 2020)

This has already been a somewhat long term project but I realize I have not shared much progress yet.

This first year Tribune triplet features an early, perhaps original owner, paint job in red with metallic blue darts, seemingly a nod to the original “robins egg blue” that was completely removed from the machine prior to this paint job. 

When I discovered the bike it was on 26” ballooner wheels, sans original hubs. The fork steer tube was broken off and the captain bars / stem were replaced with 40’s era junk. 

With an exceptionally wide fork spacing the front hub was a challenge but I found a perfect fit, the rear hub currently is currently a placeholder while I look for a fitting 40 hole rear.

More photos to follow soon, just wanted to share since I had it on the stand yesterday.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 16, 2020)

Wonderful machine.

Horsepower added.


----------



## catfish (Oct 16, 2020)

Great bike


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 16, 2020)

A few more perspectives on this bike. 
First as found 
Second as picked up 
Third as built


----------



## David Brown (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi Jesse
 3 of my AA3 Sager 1897 racing saddles would look great on that bike.


----------



## STEVE NUTT (Oct 18, 2020)

Very nice triplet Jessie, I would like a pacing triplet in my collection if you know of any..
cheers Steve


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 18, 2020)

David Brown said:


> Hi Jesse
> 3 of my AA3 Sager 1897 racing saddles would look great on that bike.



David I tend to agree with you! 
You don't happen to have a method of tenderizing them do you? This bike is lovely but it is sweaty too, super clean saddles would stand out like un-sore thumbs on a sore bike.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 18, 2020)

STEVE NUTT said:


> Very nice triplet Jessie, I would like a pacing triplet in my collection if you know of any..
> cheers Steve



Believe it or not Steve I do know of a handful of triplet bikes out there in the world though getting them bought and then moving them can be a challenge in my experience. 
Both of my triplets took a bit of convincing for me to pry away from their owners but promise to attempt to "do right" by them helped. 
I have this Tribune triplet and a Fauber built pacing triplet I have been working on for quite some time as well. 
I know of a completely refinished Tribune triplet, I will brainstorm for you.


----------



## David Brown (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi jesse 
 Yes they would stand out like a sore thumb on a sweaty bike.   I guess you could drag them behind a bike for a while ,that should give them a weathered look. I would think it would be pretty hard to find 3 saddles with same style that look right on a Triplet.


----------



## STEVE NUTT (Oct 18, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Believe it or not Steve I do know of a handful of triplet bikes out there in the world though getting them bought and then moving them can be a challenge in my experience.
> Both of my triplets took a bit of convincing for me to pry away from their owners but promise to attempt to "do right" by them helped.
> I have this Tribune triplet and a Fauber built pacing triplet I have been working on for quite some time as well.
> I know of a completely refinished Tribune triplet, I will brainstorm for you.



I believe it, if it’s your thing certain bikes come to you. I’m a tandem guy have been since high school, road one to school some days. I have about 7, half I’d them I ride, rode a 1935 Carbine Tandem in the shearers ride a few years back.
TOC Triplets & Quads not so common in Aussie. As you know I’m a mad Major Taylor fan, A pacing Triplet would complement my MT tribute collection and I think they look so cool, as MT did so many world records with pacing Tandems.
In my MT tribute collection I have a 1903 Massey Harris, early 1900 Peugeot, Alcyon, Labor and a Iver Johnson.
so only need 4 more bikes plus a Orient Triplet a Worcester/Munger, Orient, Orient/ STEARNS Chainless Sager drive, Comet. My collection is open to the public by appointment so enthusiasts can always come and see these wonderful bicycles and have a chat... 
many thanks for your assistance Steve


----------

